# shoulders and chest back to back?



## pumpthatiron (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't understand why you can't do chest and then the day after that shoulders?? does anyone wanna explain that to me.?  i do that most of the times and it doesn't affect me..


----------



## sabre81 (Sep 6, 2004)

you can do it if you want, but working either muscle group tends to work the other indirectly.  So i have always spread them apart.  I felt slightly fatigued when i did shoulders after chest or vise versa, even after a day rest between them.  If your seeing results the way your doing it then keep on truckin.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 6, 2004)

how about triceps after chest?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 6, 2004)

I do triceps and chest together. I have been doing it that way for a while. Triceps get worked secondary to chest as a "push" muscle.


----------



## sabre81 (Sep 6, 2004)

i do triceps WITH chest also.  In my personal experience, i have found my arms like it better doing chest/triceps, back/biceps.  I feel that the triceps are worked indirectly enough with chest, enabling me to work them the same day as chest without overtraining them.  I definitely believe you should do what works for you.  A friend of mine followed me through my chest/tricep routine and was dead by the first tricep exercise, he had to stop.  He now does triceps with legs instead


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2004)

I do very light shoulder work, but you can do them on the very same day if you like. Otherwise you are training delts at least twice during that week.

I do chest and triceps on the same day, and low volume shoulder work 2 days later.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 6, 2004)

Again, going with the good, better best thing.  IT is preferable to not do the different body parts at the same time.  There are muscle building/recovering nutrient which go to the site of "damage" after working out.  If you do two different body parts, particularly ones that are not related (ie bis/tris) then the nutrients will be robbed from the first muscle.  You should wait at least 20 minutes between body parts.  Remember, muscles are built during recovery, not in the gym truly.  This is the best case, just FYI.


----------



## mino lee (Sep 15, 2004)

i try to do delts, pecs and triceps all in the same day.  

If i were to break them up, then it would be delts on one day, and then pecs and triceps on the other, and the days would be as far apart as possible.  

i believe you would have to be extremely advanced to try to break up delts,pecs and triceps all on seperate days and likewise with doing delts the day after pecs.  

it is in my opinion that with the majority of people, if you really blast at a muscle, you should not try to work on a muscle more than once a week. and since triceps, delts and pecs are syngergistic, it is best to do them all on the same day.


----------



## Jim JAmes (Sep 15, 2004)

I think you use more of the front part of your delts than you do triceps during most chest work. I work my chest hard then finish up with a front delt exercise and two side delt exercises.



I then hit my rear delts at the end of my back routine the next day. 



I want the maximum rest for the muscles I have just worked and feel this is a good way to achieve it.


----------



## LAM (Sep 15, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you can't do chest and then the day after that shoulders?? does anyone wanna explain that to me.?  i do that most of the times and it doesn't affect me..



all heavy pressing movements for chest use the anterior deltoid as a synergist, it assists the pectorals in accomplishing the movement.  by training shoulders the day after chest and again doing heavy pressing movements for the shoulder you are once again directly stimulating the anterior deltoid.  it is one of the easiest muscles to overtrain and WILL cause a shoulder injury when that happens...


----------

